# P&S cam with maximum manual settings and with Raw output



## clmlbx (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys I am looking for cam mostly for Pictures and very less for videos.. cam which can give me maximum manual settings and most important give raw output instead of that compressed images.. .

Budget :- 6-7K max..

I don't know if any of this available or not.. if not then do tell me cheapest but good DsLr cam for starters..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 13, 2011)

The cheapest new P&S with manual settings is SX130IS for around 10k

You can buy used ones like Nikon D40, D50, canon 30D, canon 300D which all sells for around 10-15k body and with nonIS 18-55 kit 

or you can buy new Canon 1000D for around 19k with nonIS kit lens


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 13, 2011)

P&S around 10k is not a good deal instead I go for DSLR cam which I believe starts from 15K right? 

Is their No P&S cam available to get raw output with no manual settings.. So I can composite it later.

What does "NonIS" means here?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 13, 2011)

DSLR begins from 19-20k....15k u will get only used ones...thats not a big problem if u het it from known guys 

There is no cheap cam with RAW output but u can get it by CHDK hack CHDK Wiki

NOnIS means no image stabilization/vibration reduction/optical stabilization


----------

